# NEW Acaia Orion Bean Doser



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

New in stock *ACAIA BEAN DOSER*

Link: http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/product/acaia-orion-bean-doser/


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Is this really any use to us on here! Not to sure about it. anyone else?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I found it quite interesting. I really like reading up on new innovations


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I did collect a magazine at the MCF and it was in that, maybe interesting but useful?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

It may be useful to a commercial concern.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

MildredM said:


> It may be useful to a commercial concern.


To be fair you've got your busy little men to do this for you...


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Jony said:


> Is this really any use to us on here! Not to sure about it. anyone else?


Coffee Omega are an advertiser on the forum. It's under the Commercial Forum section, so they aren't really aiming it for home peeps - though I can imagine some might take it up. There are enough sets of mega kit around that this wouldn't be that much of a stretch for some.

I think it's both interesting and potentially useful. There are people on here with shops or roasteries and it could come in handy for them or at least be of interest to them.

There are plenty of people that don't have user accounts but do also see things on the forum as well.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Bit of bumph on the bean counter in this Months Caffeine magazine


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

An error margin of 2-3 beans seems like quite a bit to me. Beans are .1-.2g ish, and a half a gram can throw an extraction off a fair amount... Is this more for brewed folk than espresso?


----------

